# Need details for transferring a DRI timeshare to a new owner.



## cvmacaspac (Sep 30, 2018)

New TUG member here. Wife and I finally decided to let go of our Diamond Resorts International timeshares (points) in Lake Tahoe and Orlando for free, since we have no use for them anymore.

My question is - what are the steps to "sell" them to a prospective buyer, assuming we already have one? Do we still need a escrow/title company?

Would appreciate any help/info.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 30, 2018)

If you have trust fund points, like in the US Collection, you don't have a home resort in Lake Tahoe or Orlando. Assuming you have such points, call customer service and they will send you the transfer paperwork. Both parties complete it and you return it with the transfer fee. Trust fund points are not real property (no deeds) so there is no need for escrow or a title company. 

If you own a deed and that deed's use rights are assigned to Diamond's Club in exchange for points, then you are selling real property. In that case the points and the Club membership will not transfer to the new owner.


----------



## cvmacaspac (Sep 30, 2018)

That is very helpful. Thank you.


----------

